
The Guy Who Eats 154-Year-Old Crackers for Fun - rolph
https://www.myrecipes.com/extracrispy/steve-rogers-youtube-vintage-mre-collector
======
rolph
there is a bunch of YT vids the guy[Steve Thomas] posts.

i like the historical and cultural aspect of these try outs, and it looks good
prep in case you have to decide what to take and what not to eat when reduced
to scavenging.

